# Where can I buy the Panasonic Lumic TZ3 digital camera in Kolkata?



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## dissel (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know exactly where you find it....as I don't have any digicam so can't comment on it.

but "Camera Exchange" a well known shop at Esplanade 

Or Fancy Market (Gray Market).


----------



## aryayush (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you for the prompt reply! 

No grey market stuff for me.

Can you give me the contact number for this shop?


----------



## dissel (Mar 28, 2007)

Camera Exchange:- 22491647

Chowrangee Studio:-22281357/22281094  (Same Row)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to call them first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 29, 2007)

@dissel
do u prefer any shop for grey market. i am planning to buy one. looking fo the best grey market shop.


----------

